# Raleigh Models c1980-1985



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm trying to find details or a pdf of Raleigh catalogs showing models between 1980 and 1985. I can't find anything on Retro Raleighs and Classic Rendezvous (no doubt too modern), anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

*here's links to '83 and '84*

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh83/

click on "parent directory" for scan s of all types of vintage catalogs. a "must" bookmark.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you so much, that is exactly what I was looking for, spot on.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*Wow, That is great*



Maybeck said:


> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh84/
> 
> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Raleigh83/
> 
> click on "parent directory" for scan s of all types of vintage catalogs. a "must" bookmark.


But I couldn't find the "Thrift store bike" that I picked up today in those catalogs. Is there any more info that we could find on Raliegh bikes from the eighties? And yes, I an heading to Classic Rondezvouz right now.

Thanks!


----------

